# 'made In England'



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Just a question for Roy, really.

I completely understand that your movements are made either in Switzerland or China (ie, for thge latter, the Seagull).

That being the case, are all other parts of the watch 'Made in England'?

This is not in any sense a dig. Clearly anyone would ideally chose the best components for the most competitative price, from the most reliable supplier.

Roy, I take it, designs and puts these components together. Nothing wrong with that.

However, that being said, how much of the RLT watch is actually 'Made in England.'?

I ask out of both curiosity and patriotism.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I think possibly 0%, only Roy can answer this very good question.

Have to say I have been and still am very happy with my six RLT watches.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't suppose "RLT Watch Co England with Swiss / Chinese movement and parts sourced from other corners of the globe" fitted on the dial


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> I think possibly 0%, only Roy can answer this very good question.
> 
> Have to say I have been and still am very happy with my six RLT watches.


Happy owner of an RLT 71; designed and assembled by a man in England.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Peacefrog said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > I think possibly 0%, only Roy can answer this very good question.
> ...


Same here, even if mine does have a Swiss movement.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Many RLT models feature dials made by Roy.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

rhaythorne said:


> Many RLT models feature dials made by Roy.


But where do the materials come from?.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for your sage comments gents. Perhaps I should correct myself.

The watches state 'England,' not 'Made in England.'

Personally, I have no issue with where the components come from. Modern manufacturing means that you pick the best quality and the best value and you assemble them.

I ask out of curiosity more than anything else. I have no doubt whatsoever over Mr. Taylor's excellent products.

At the very least, we can be reassured that the watches are assembled, not only in England, but in England's *second* most important county.

As has been stated, only Mr. Taylor will know. Could he share some of his wisdom on this matter?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

IMO the title of this thread is misleading for as far as I can tell Roy has not produced any RLT marked as being `Made In England`. The `RLT Watch Co, England` logo is used to indicate where he is based, all of mine have `Made In Switzerland` either on the dial or case, as far as I know RLT`s using parts from other sources such as China are unmarked as to origin.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> IMO the title of this thread is misleading for as far as I can tell Roy has not produced any RLT marked as being `Made In England`. The `RLT Watch Co, England` logo is used to indicate where he is based, all of mine have `Made In Switzerland` either on the dial or case, as far as I know RLT`s using parts from other sources such as China are unmarked as to origin.


That is a very good point.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

PC-Magician said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Many RLT models feature dials made by Roy.
> ...


  Well, ultimately I guess they came form a number of super nova explosions that have occurred over the last few billion years somewhere in the universe.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PC-Magician said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the title of this thread is misleading for as far as I can tell Roy has not produced any RLT marked as being `Made In England`. The `RLT Watch Co, England` logo is used to indicate where he is based, all of mine have `Made In Switzerland` either on the dial or case, as far as I know RLT`s using parts from other sources such as China are unmarked as to origin.
> ...


I have been reminded that I was in error - the `69 had `Made In England` on the dial as shown in this photo of the one I used to own.










I expect this was just to keep it in the style of the original Smiths W10 that it was based on.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Mach.

Ii note: "Well, ultimately I guess they came form a number of super nova explosions that have occurred over the last few billion years somewhere in the universe."

Fare one. However, that would apply to us all (space travellers we).

Still, it would be jolly good if RLT could give us just some of the locals of his sources. Just for some flavour. For the fact is, it only adds to the credibility of the produce when you know that its basic ingredients are choice and various.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

SHOCK! fraud is Roy Chinese?

Seriously, hand assembled in England.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> Thanks Mach.
> 
> Ii note: "Well, ultimately I guess they came form a number of super nova explosions that have occurred over the last few billion years somewhere in the universe."
> 
> ...


I think most watch makers will get their parts from the most cost efficient sources. This can mean for example using steel from China but being refined in the UK or Germany even the parts within that Swiss movement may not all be "Swiss" I read somewhere that Tissot cases are Chinese for example that doesn't mean Tissot are bad watches just that if you are going to sell a product as such a reasonable price you are going to have to source your parts at the most competitive prices.

There is a youtube video somewhere that shows an RLT case being made so guess it would be safe to say it was made in England unless you want to get down to where the original part is from and the machinery used to make it is from.

I suppose you do have a point about Yorkshire being the second most important county in England, Merseyside being the first of course.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Since when has Merseyside been a county??

So that must make us number one!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yorkshire and RTL are all part of God's County - number ONE !

Mike


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh do be seeeerious!

Absolutely: You source the best materials where you can. I have no problem with that. Still, aren't we interested where the best components hale from?

I will try to track down that film. Sounds really interesting.

PS The People's Republic of Merseyside = No. 3


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My own take on this is that RLT are offering very good value watches with components sourced from different watchmaking parts of the world, and they are an English company supporting an English watch forum. If you want a watch that is 100% made in England then you are looking at only a couple of makers extant, and you will be paying into the thousands for a watch. Just look at the value for money of Roy's watches compared to those watches being made where the "Made in England" theme is paraded as being one of the key issues in their watches, and be glad that there is a company like RLT making watches that still have a a real Englishness about them and are genuinely decent pieces.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Always "Watching." Good to hear from you.

I have read what you have written and *agree with every word*.

Nice to have complete agreement on forums isn't it?

I am just intrigued as to where the components may come from. Now, if the answer is: Germany, China, Taiwan and China again, I have no problem with that at all. I just think that it would be interesting to know. And there is only one man who has the answer.


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Now let me guess.

The number one English country is Essex? Yeah??


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Mr. Richtea - just don't go there - I don't mean Essex of course :lol: .

Dear Gonville, if I may call you that, you seem like a fighter - certainly you have shown persistence in this topic. Thank goodness you are on the side of the British  .


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

At the high end of the market, there appears to be a resurgence of interest in British watch companies. So, if you have around Â£9,000+ to spend, you can find something like a Bremont or a Loomes or a Schofield watch. All these firms flaunt their "Made in England" or "England" mark on their products. And very good watches they are too - as they should be for the price.

But note that the "Made in England" extends to the care lavished on the overall design and manufacture of the case, the dial, the hands, the strap/bracelet, etc. With the exception of Loomes who, in any case, is using New Old Stock, the essential part of the watch - the movement - is inevitably Swiss. And very often that old warhorse the ETA 6497 and variations. Nothing wrong with that - I have two excellent watches with 6497 movements - just a shame they aren't British.

I hope that, one day, these firms, or firms like them, will be able to manufacture the complete movement in this country - and then British watchmaking will be in its rightful place in the world. But I shudder to think what the economics of doing that - tooling up, manufacture, etc. - might be. Millions, probably, and who has the millions or the expertise to make it happen? We have Roger Smith - who makes wonderful and totally British watches in very limited editions at massive prices.

So, until the day comes along that movement manufacturies are set up once again, we have to be happy with the efforts of Roy and the other makers to at least fly part of the flag!


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Will. Very true.

I don't know about you, but every time I pass an old jewellers and I see the inscription 'watchmaker' on the shingle outside, it always fills me with a touch of sadness. That, and 'Not dead, only resting.'

Lionel, are you trying to tell us that Chelmsford is aiming to be a new European capital? Personally, I am all for Essex becoming independent. Why? Because it means at least *somebody* will vote for us in the European Song Contest.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Some years ago, I had a 1903 J.G. Graves, bog-standard pocket watch for repair - bust mainspring - and, just out of interest, did a test of all the jewellers and "watch repair" shops in Worthing, Eastbourne and Horsham. With the exception of Wheelers in Worthing - who are proper horologists and have a dedicated workshop - all the other shops, many of them high-class establishments said that they would have to send the watch away to be mended... So Wheelers it was.

All these places could do was to change a battery or a strap and, in some cases, put in a new crystal. Anything else appeared to be beyond them, in spite of the inscriptions on the walls and windows.


----------



## jonhall41 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've had the same problem Will - why call yourself a watch repairer when you send it away? Frustrating isn't it


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have been reminded that I was in error - the `69 had `Made In England` on the dial as shown in this photo of the one I used to own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And of course the "Anniversary" has the MiE on the dial.........

For me if it was assembled in England by components made abroad then I would accept MiE as a label, after all that's what the Swiss do!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Delete me


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Delete me


 surely life isn't that bad, give it another few days, get out in the world, look at some watches whilst enjoying wearing some of your own, you will soon see a brighter side and you will be ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think it matters where the components come from as long as they are in some way assembled in England. Then the description 'Made in England' is fine by me. If Roy sources components from around the world they are not a watch until Roy assembles them. Once they are assembled they become a watch. In this sense the watch is either made or assembled in England. Common Sense? :thumbsup: .

Just stating 'England' on something is open to interpretation and it would perhaps depend on what most peoples interpretation would be as to what a reasonable meaning would be. However similarly to paragraph one as long as the component parts are in some way altered in England ie into the creation of a watch then in my mind the resulting watch from the component parts has the right to carry the markings 'England', Made in England' or whatever.

Cashmere wool may not be sourced from England. However if the resultant cardigan is knitted in England it has been changed, altered or created and can perhaps quiet rightly carry the made in England label.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i dont care where the parts are made. if it runs good; wear it . i am interested in the custom made dials.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

No disagreement Nigelp, no disagreement.

If you note from my original message I was not having a go (no one I am glad to say was suggesting that I was), I was merely curious.

Everything you now buy is 'globally' sourced. What matters is getting the best bits, for the best value, putting them together in the best possible way and getting the best quality control.

If Roy assembles the bits in his own sweet way in Yorkshire, that is English enough for me (despite being on the 'dark side'). In the same way that if the cigar I smoke is rolled on the sweaty muscular thigh of a toothsome Cuban cutie, that is Cuban enough for me, no matter where the tobacco came from. It probably came from China in any case.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> If Roy assembles the bits in his own sweet way in Yorkshire,


 No "ifs" about it.................... I've heard he also makes dials and modifies movements and is a real trained watchmaker


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> No "ifs" about it.................... I've heard he also makes dials and modifies movements and is a real trained watchmaker


 I will back Roy all the way, never had a problem with an RLT


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Roy said:


> No "ifs" about it.................... I've heard he also makes dials and modifies movements and is a real trained watchmaker


 Personally, I take the things I'm told by Yorkshire folk with a pinch of salt. I was there this week and they said that the Wensleydale cheese I was eating was made up the road, when everyone knows all cheese comes from the moon.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

badgersdad said:


> Personally, I take the things I'm told by Yorkshire folk with a pinch of salt. I was there this week and they said that the Wensleydale cheese I was eating was made up the road, when everyone knows all cheese comes from the moon.


 Exactly..........hence all the large holes you can see on the surface, I have been telling people this for ages, and they laugh.........some people are soooo stoopid


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My family lived in Yorkshire for a few years in the early sixties, as far as I can remember the people were mostly harmless unlike Leicester where a lot of the locals often mistake people for waterfowl










:laugh:


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

By 'if' I did not mean that it was a point of speculation but rather a statement of fact.

By the way, I hope I didn't shock too many readers by revealing that Roy is actually Cuban and that the treatment and surgical procedure were a success.



"A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;



And a woman is only a woman, but a good Cigar is a Smoke."
 


----------

